# Where's the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC G2?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2017)

```
<em><strong>Update:</strong> We should see the new Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC G2 announced and available for preorder by the end of the week.</em></p>
<p>A couple of sources we talked to in the know claimed the Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC G2 was coming this week, are confused as to why it wasn’t announced alongside the 18-400mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD (Model B028). We even received product links from a couple of retailers for the lens.</p>
<p>Perhaps Tamron feels it will fit nicely alongside the announcement of the Canon EOS 6D Mark II next week?</p>
<p>The lens is coming and pricing will be $1199 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC G2 Specifications: (Google Translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Lens composition: 12 groups 17 sheets</li>
<li>Diaphragm blade: 9 (circular stop)</li>
<li>Minimum shooting distance: 15 inches (about 0.38 m)</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1: 5</li>
<li>Image stabilization effect: Approximately 4.5 steps max. 5 steps</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 82 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter: 88.4 mm</li>
<li>Length: 111 mm (for Canon), 108.5 mm (for Nikon)</li>
<li>Weight: 905 g (for Canon), 900 g (for Nikon)</li>
<li>Best-in-class AF performance by dual MPU (Micro Processing Units)</li>
<li>Pricing: $1199 USD, £1299 GBP</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## rwvaughn (Jun 23, 2017)

Probably waiting to time the announcement closer to the release of the 6Dii as you suggested. However, I'm hoping it is because it is being released with other full frame lenses that leakers have no clue about. 

Still would like to see a Tamron SP 135mm with the new look, feel, and tech. A 135 would honestly excite me far more than the 24-70 has.


----------



## foto fuhrer (Jun 23, 2017)

Tamron was trying to steal Sigma's thunder!!!! It was a LIE!!!!


----------



## Talley (Jun 24, 2017)

tammy is 100 cheaper now

and I just realized one thing... sigma doesn't have a zoom lock.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 24, 2017)

Talley said:


> tammy is 100 cheaper now
> 
> and I just realized one thing... sigma doesn't have a zoom lock.



That's a real surprise! I took it for granted that any telescoping zoom lens would have a zoom lock these days. Would be interesting to know why Sigma didn't include one.


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

Talley said:


> tammy is 100 cheaper now
> 
> and I just realized one thing... sigma doesn't have a zoom lock.



it doesnt need a zoom lock anyway


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2017)

Talley said:


> tammy is 100 cheaper now
> 
> and I just realized one thing... sigma doesn't have a zoom lock.


Neither does Nikon/Canon 24-70mm lenses. Its not needed on these lenses as much as larger zoom lenses like 150-600,80/100-400mm, etc..


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 24, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Talley said:
> 
> 
> > tammy is 100 cheaper now
> ...



Oh, is that so? I wonder what that lock button on my 24-70 f2.8 LII is doing. :


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 24, 2017)

This is going to be really interesting. Both Sigma and Tamron releasing stabilized new 24-70 2.8 offerings at nearly the same time. 
Both brands have recently upped their game so both lenses should be worthy of consideration. 
Which will be sharper (Sigma?). 
Which will have better AF (Tamron? Neither?). 
How will their image quality compare to Canon's mark 2? 
And will this two-flank attack provoke a stabilized mark 3 response from Canon? Or at least a price drop?


----------



## Neutron_K (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice. However I had 45/1.8 and the new 90 macro for Nikon mount in the past. Experience is that neither are decent in weather seal. Both lens collect fibers rather quickly. But other than that, new coatings do a decent job. 

It will be interesting to see if Canon would reduce price a bit for L II.


----------



## A Furry Peanut (Jun 25, 2017)

Are there other Tamron lenses with this "Best-in-class AF performance by dual MPU" like their Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 or their new SP 70-200mm f/2.8 VC G2?


----------



## Mistral75 (Jun 26, 2017)

Pre-orders to commence on the 30th of June in Japan:

https://twitter.com/nokishita_c/status/879247732640071680


----------

